# Greetings from South Louisiana



## RalphPierre (May 4, 2016)

I've been interested in bees since I was about 14 years old. Now I'm 60.
I kept a couple of hives when I was young, but I was too scared to even open the hives. Of course, we didn't have SHB's or mites or virus's(that I was aware of), but I did have fun just keeping and observing them in the yard. I had them for two years, then I had to give them up when we moved to the city.
About 5 or 6 years ago, I got back into bees. I fell in love all over again.
Now I have about a dozen big, strong hives, and several nucs. I build my own hives bodies and nuc boxes, but I have found that a 6 frame nuc does better than a 5 frame nuc, so that's what I build. I live alone now, except for my dog, and I'm getting on in years, but I can still work a hive in 90 degree weather, with no shirt or veil. Sure, I get stung...but even that helps my health, as it puts my Arthritis in remission. And it helps with my Gout. It doesn't really bother me until I get a couple of dozen stings.
I mostly sell my honey to my friends, or give it to relatives. I don't use very much of it myself, considering. I'm was getting overweight, so I had to cut back. I used to use it in everything.
I lost about a dozen hives last winter, but I caught a half-dozen swarms this season, and they are doing quite well, and I've made some splits. I prefer feral bees, as they are survivor stock. The biggest drawback is that they are more aggressive. When it rains, and it rains _often_ in South Louisiana, they get down-right _mean._
I use a fogger with Mineral oil, with Thyme and Wintergreen oil tinctures, for mites. I fog in late autumn and early winter, three times, to break the life-cycle. I don't use chemicals or pesticides, with the exception of Boric Acid in my screened bottom boards. I use D.E. on the ground beneath my hives, for fire ant control and to stave off SHB pupae. I have two different bee-yards, about 10 miles apart, with around six to eight hives each.

I am looking forward to contributing to this forum. It looks VERY informative, and very welcoming.
Lets all get together and find a way to win this war on Small Hive Beetles.

RalphPierre
Lacombe, La.


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Good morning Ralph and welcome to BeeSource! Glad to have you here.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome Ralph, I started at age 13 but never gave it up. I will be 71 this summer, we adapt and grow with the hobby!


----------



## RalphPierre (May 4, 2016)

Agis, I checked out your web-site, and Wow!
I like the appearance of your professionalism.
Do you build your own boxes? or buy them?
I am building mine from now on...I love woodworking, saving money, and bee-keeping, so it's a win-win.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome to the group!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Ralph Pierre!


----------

